# Counter Filler



## wildburkey (13/6/15)

Hi guys, I was looking at the carbonation caps that you can use as a counter filler last night - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Carbonation-Line-Cleaning-Cap-Counter-Pressure-Bottle-Filling-Home-Brew-/271434448309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f32c0fdb5 and had the idea to have a go at modifying one of the plastic ones I had with the parts I had laying about the house. It would be cheaper and easier to just spend $20 on the original but thought I would share what I have done here for anyone that might have the spare parts seeing as it worked. All I had to do was put a straw in the middle of the plastic cap to the bottom of the bottle and put a quick connect in a gas line to intechange a liquid connect! First I turned the gas off at the cylinder, then I released pressure from the valve on the regulator. I disconnected the one way valve on the gas line and hooked up the quick connect to the gas post valve/ grey thing. I turned on the gas to 110kpa, cracked the top of the bottle and purged with CO2. I disconnected the post connection from the bottle, turned the gas off, released pressure at the regulator again and returned it onto the keg in post connect and turned cylinder back on to pressurise the keg to 110kpa. Now I connected the liquid out post connection to the gas post connection, pushed it onto the liquid out post on the keg and the plastic carbonation cap post and gently cracked the bottle until it was full of beer. I disconnected the gas connection from the carbonation cap and allowed to stand in the fridge for a minute before replacing it with the coke bottle lid. P.S. the picnic tap is not required  Happy to clarify anything and post more photos if anyone can't follow this, hope this helps someone, cheers guys.


----------

